# NOT a cactus pen



## Mudder (Oct 14, 2006)

Curious as to what you all think of thias one?


----------



## martyb (Oct 14, 2006)

That is superb.  What exactly is that blank?  Stone of some sort?

Dario, I think I just found that darker blank you suggested for my next Lotus!


----------



## woodscavenger (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks cool.  Is it a sponge?  What is it?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 14, 2006)

G'Day Mudder l give up mate what is it.l like the finish and kit you have used very nice pen allround.[]


----------



## chigdon (Oct 14, 2006)

Come onnnnnn, what is it?


----------



## leatherjunkie (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like small tree limbs to me...

man its cool.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it, but have no clue what it is.  I am getting all sorts of ideas for things to cast in resin.  Now, if you just cast snowflakes.[]

Is it lichen?


----------



## low_48 (Oct 14, 2006)

How about sphagnum moss? I've been thinking about trying that.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 15, 2006)

Whatever it is made from it looks fantastic![]


----------



## JDPens (Oct 15, 2006)

That looks really cool! 
It sounds like there is a lot of anticipation going on. [] <u><b>What is it</b></u> [?][?]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting effect!It appears to be black marble.
I like it.How thick is the coating?
Does the "veiny material"  come to the surface?
In other words were you turning off more than the casting resin?(Assumsing you didn't encase it in CA)


----------



## Radman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />How about sphagnum moss? I've been thinking about trying that.



That'd be my guess.


----------



## Dario (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />How about sphagnum moss? I've been thinking about trying that.



I wouldn't have thought of this myself but I agree with this guess.

Nice pen!


----------



## Mudder (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />How about sphagnum moss? I've been thinking about trying that.



Very Close!









It's actually a fungus and an alga that work together to make another organism.

Cased in Polyester resin and glued to painted tubes.

Want to know what it is?



Scroll down.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sure you want to know?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Maybe I should keep it a secret?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
..


----------



## chigdon (Oct 15, 2006)

The packaging shows that it not only comes from my town but my zip code!  (I think this is Bruce's zip also)


----------



## underdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Man... what'll you guys think of next?

I used to pick this stuff idly while wandering around our property when I lived in Alaska...

I don't think it grows around here tho..

I like the look of it in contrast to the black color. It does make it look like marble. 

Has anyone made Alabaster or Marble pens?

Has anyone tried a loofah sponge yet?


----------



## bdar (Oct 16, 2006)

Jim the loofah will have similar effect to the cactus but a little more dense in fiber and not as messy. I grow them and when I saw Curtis' cactus blank I knew I had a use for the loofahs.
Darren


----------



## schellfarms (Oct 17, 2006)

I emailed the man who makes alabaster bowls a few months back.  Can't remember his name, but if you google alabaster bowls, you'll find him.  His opinion was that pens could be turned, but would be too fragile to use.  Could he be mistaken???


----------



## Darley (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schellfarms_
> <br />I emailed the man who makes alabaster bowls a few months back.  Can't remember his name, but if you google alabaster bowls, you'll find him.  His opinion was that pens could be turned, but would be too fragile to use.  Could he be mistaken???



No is not, very fragile put your pen down nicely on your desk and don't drop it on the floor.

Hi Darren, Loofah will be good I did plant seeds too like you did for a try, for people who can't grow them look at chermist or beauty center, Loofah = vegetable sponge.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2006)

now the penny has droped. we got it hanging in bathroom' l mite be streching the friendship if l take that to the shed.


----------

